
The Pocket Watch Was the World’s First Wearable Tech Game Changer  - ghosh
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/pocket-watch-was-worlds-first-wearable-tech-game-changer-180951435/?no-ist
======
justncase80
I'm pretty sure clothes came first.

